# App Dragon Naturally Speaking



## iamcolleen (Mar 22, 2012)

In a conversation at work there was metion of a free app for Kindle Fire for Dragon Naturally Speaking. Does anyone know if this is in fact available and if so, where?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I checked at amazon. Did not see any Fire App.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

don't see how it would work, as there is no voice input ability.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

The unofficial Kindle fire blog guys TUKFB.com list a microphone as their most wanted update in fire 2.  If they get their wish maybe dragon might work but not until then.

In the meantime there is a healthy discussion on whether or not the fire can take pictures without a camera.


----------

